# Enter to win new bindings!



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

hahah. wore my shops vintage team jacket... radical pink and blue








wilmot mountain. some competition i didnt win.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> wilmot mountain. some competition i didnt win.



BOOM. Are you doing a bs 180 there?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> wilmot mountain. some competition i didnt win.


ha Wilmot. I used to know a girl who worked park crew there a few years back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Am I eligible for this contest? Like will I even get serious consideration?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Am I eligible for this contest? Like will I even get serious consideration?


Of course Nivek. Make it happen man!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

can i post a pic of my friend that I took?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Supra said:


> can i post a pic of my friend that I took?


It's gotta be you. Assuming total honesty.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> BOOM. Are you doing a bs 180 there?


Nah. Think was a try at front 3 method. Don't think I was doing switch back 180s lol. 

Yah good "old" wilmot.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

this isn't me, so it doesn't count, but I took the shot. Beat that!










note: he landed further down than the one landing you can see


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

here's another:
switch method on a park jump










again, my photo


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Supra said:


> this isn't me, so it doesn't count, but I took the shot. Beat that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proper. Very proper.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry this is off topic. But which model would be the union 686 colab compared with the other unions?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

sxdaca said:


> Sorry this is off topic. But which model would be the union 686 colab compared with the other unions?


They are Atlas Base, TEAM highbacks (not in the regular line), and straps probably most similar to the SL straps.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

YC hucking his meat off of Launch Pad on Berthoud Pass last season. Snow pack was not very deep. 









Kewl contest, thanks for running it.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> YC hucking his meat off of Launch Pad on Berthoud Pass last season. Snow pack was not very deep.
> 
> 
> Kewl contest, thanks for running it.



Bonus points for the Berthoud shot. Love that place!:thumbsup:


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> They are Atlas Base, TEAM highbacks (not in the regular line), and straps probably most similar to the SL straps.


Thanks.
Really cool contest


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't believe people aren't all over this easy contest. If I did this on Instragram or FB, there would be hundreds, if not thousands of people submitting shots. After 3 full days, we have 2. Wow.

More people are stoked on debating stance angles, or commenting on "how to strap in faster"?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just dont have a pic of me doing a method at the moment ;_;


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Only only second season snowboarding, couldn't do a method to save my life...lol Appreciate the contest though! Plus how many people really have someone following them around with a camera?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

atr3yu said:


> Only only second season snowboarding, couldn't do a method to save my life...lol Appreciate the contest though! Plus how many people really have someone following them around with a camera?


yeah i just learned them at the end of last season, i just normally ride alone so not a lot of pics of me


----------



## Upwards (Jul 10, 2012)

will post on this and update with pic later


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I got a vintage nitro fish board. It needs binders!!!! How long are you running it?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If I had a picture of me doing a method, I'd put it up here. I don't though. You wanna pay for me to head up to Stevens to take one?  Everyone loves a good Pow Method. I'm in if you do.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I can't believe people aren't all over this easy contest. If I did this on Instragram or FB, there would be hundreds, if not thousands of people submitting shots. After 3 full days, we have 2. Wow.
> 
> More people are stoked on debating stance angles, or commenting on "how to strap in faster"?


Keep in mind that the majority of users on this forum are not quite at the ability level of pulling off that trick. Most people on this site are Beginner/Intermediate level (most snowboarders in general are beginner/intermediate level).


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

can i post a pic of me trying to land one but instead [email protected]/#king my mouth up?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowjab said:


> can i post a pic of me trying to land one but instead [email protected]/#king my mouth up?


Fuck ya, it doesn't say you had to land it:dunno:

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm gonna write it on my hand, hopefully I can get one 2morra:dunno:

I like the odds of 1 in 3:yahoo:


TT


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

NO. JUST. NO. my hills jumps are not built yet -.-
otherwise i would get a pic of me off a 60 footer. (odds are wont land )


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

big bummer tho because my budgets this season arnt exactly high since i was only 13 over the summer so not old enuf to get a true job. i worked wherever i could tho. the worst part tho is that i turned 14 (working age) right after summer vacation -.-


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's my brother at Mount Clague, Kitimat BC. March 2009. He doesn't know I'm posting this but I figured with junior on the way he won't have the luxury of new gear for a while, so if he wins binders he'd be stoked.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^ he looks like a tree in the scenery :laugh:
bwt is the best picture in my opinion nice quality


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son is sitting with me. He was 12 when we took this shot over the summer up on Mt Hood. He loves his Union Atlas bindings....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

he is 11 in this one pimping his xmen wolverine board. lol.... I will try to get one on a bigger hit tomorrow. I have not really taken any pictures this year. He loves doing methods, I just dont ever get out to take good shots of him doing them. :dizzy: he still loves the union atlas bindings....


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Union, this is an AWESOME contest. Thanks for running it here! You guys are great.

EVERYONE GET IN ON THIS!!!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll run run this contest till Friday. 

Keep em coming everybody!


----------



## slant-eye (Dec 17, 2012)

heard about this contest from my buddy, methods are awesome, and Unions are dope. 
It would be rad to get them ATLAS bindings, nice and clean.

April 2, 2012 @ Mt. Seymour









April, 2012 @ Mt. Seymour









Feb, 2011 @ Mt. Seymour


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

********* said:


> heard about this contest from my buddy, methods are awesome, and Unions are dope.
> It would be rad to get them ATLAS bindings, nice and clean.
> 
> Sick! We have a new leader in the clubhouse.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I can't believe people aren't all over this easy contest. If I did this on Instragram or FB, there would be hundreds, if not thousands of people submitting shots. After 3 full days, we have 2. Wow.
> 
> More people are stoked on debating stance angles, or commenting on "how to strap in faster"?



Just starting my third season, I haven't progressed to methods as of last year and no one can build a kicker here in Michigan without snow.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

*********, that first one is just proper. Good photo too. :thumbsup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is one I got today.... gotta add some for the mini-121cm board.:thumbsup:


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's me making do with 50deg winter. 
Sent it. 








To the ceiling.


edit*** ps this is mount living room...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Here's me making do with 50deg winter.
> Sent it.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaha! this is actually pretty rad!


----------



## slant-eye (Dec 17, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> *********, that first one is just proper. Good photo too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


thanks, instagram made it look nice


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Supra said:


> Hahahahahahaha! this is actually pretty rad!


thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Here's me making do with 50deg winter.
> Sent it.
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao u got my vote.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Contest is still live folks...


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats *********. Good style and tweakage. You win bud. Check your inbox.

The Contest is now over!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats *********.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Congrats *********. Good style and tweakage. You win bud. Check your inbox.
> 
> The Contest is now over!


Sweet, dude must owe me a Whisky!


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Gratz *********, not bad for posting three pics! Awesome style tho. 
Great action from union binder corp! I guess most of us are not at method level yet! I know I am not lol!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

What!? I jumped off my couch.
I liked his follow shot. Different. 

Seems he hasn't been to active when will you declare second place winner?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

grafta said:


> Sweet, dude must owe me a Whisky!


Rye Whisky, right?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Rye Whisky, right?


Rye Whisky eh


----------

